# History and physical coding



## skolman (Sep 4, 2013)

I work with a Neurological Surgery practice and we are new to the practice of billng for one of our physician assistants performing a history and physical for surgical clearance.  I have found a HCPCS code of S0260 which states to list separately in addition to the appropriate E/M CPT code based on level of service rendered.  Am I interpretting this correctly?

Thanks

SKolman


----------



## mhstrauss (Sep 4, 2013)

skolman said:


> I work with a Neurological Surgery practice and we are new to the practice of billng for one of our physician assistants performing a history and physical for surgical clearance.  I have found a HCPCS code of S0260 which states to list separately in addition to the appropriate E/M CPT code based on level of service rendered.  Am I interpretting this correctly?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SKolman



At what point is this H&P being done?  If it is within a couple weeks before a scheduled surgery, it is included in the global for the surgery.  If it is done prior to surgery being scheduled, when the initial eval with the surgeon is performed, it would be part of the E/M charge.  I honestly can't think of any situation that billing separately for an H&P by the surgeon or his asst would be appropriate.  Can you give more info?


----------

